# What is your favorite beer?



## SigEpGF

Favorite domestic?

Favorite import?

Favorite with a cigar?


----------



## SigEpGF

SigEpGF said:


> Favorite domestic? *Miller Lite*
> 
> Favorite import? *Belikin - from Belize*
> 
> Favorite with a cigar? *I don't know yet! I'd love to see what you all like so I can get some ideas.*


SigEpGF :u


----------



## SlimDiesel

SigEpGF said:


> Favorite domestic? Budweiser
> 
> Favorite import? D'Arcy Dublin Stout
> 
> Favorite with a cigar? Last time I did, Killian's Irish Red with an Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight


Don't really drink beer and smoke cigars. Prefer scotch with me cigars. Only time I really do beer and cigars is when I go to a party and there's a keg, normally Bud or Bud Light. Just take a large cheapie then.


----------



## altbier

SigEpGF said:


> Favorite domestic?
> *The one in front of me.*
> Favorite import?
> *The one in front of me.*
> Favorite with a cigar?


*The one in front of me.*


----------



## 5thDan

Favorite domestic? Sam Adams or Corona

Favorite import? 

Favorite with a cigar? Usually drink Diet Coke or Coffee

My alltime favorite beer is FREE


----------



## billysglitch

Premium Grainbelt...

Amstel Light...

Amstel Light (when with out brandy)


----------



## glovepuppy

billysglitch said:


> Premium Grainbelt...


A true Minnesotan!!


----------



## croatan

Favorite domestic: Shiner Bock

Favorite import: Franziskaner Hefe-Weisse Dunkel

Favorite with a cigar: Guinness


----------



## SeanGAR

Favorite domestic: Bigfoot

Favorite import: Rochefort 10

Favorite with a cigar: Sierra Nevada Porter


----------



## Jeff

_Favorite domestic?_ *Havn't discovered it yet.*

_Favorite import?_ *Murphy's Irish Stout*

_Favorite with a cigar?_ *Caffrey's*


----------



## Ninja Vanish

Favorite *Domestic* is a close tie between Sam Adams and Michelob Amberbock and Sierra Nevada Porter.

Favorite *Import* is a close tie between Guiness and Killian's Irish Red.

Favorite *with a cigar* is Corona w/ Lime and a little salt.


----------



## Lumpold

SigEpGF said:


> Favorite domestic?
> 
> Favorite import?
> 
> Favorite with a cigar?


Domestic: Timothy Taylor's Landlords or anything my uncle's brewery make :al
Import: Peroni Gran Resevia
With a Cigar: Not really had beer with a cigar, but I can imagine Timothy taylors would go well with a cigar.


----------



## UP IN SMOKE

SigEpGF said:


> Favorite domestic? Jumping cow(Trader Joe's)
> 
> Favorite import?Bass
> 
> Favorite with a cigar?Bass made a onyx #4 taste good.


 :r


----------



## partagaspete

Domestic- Yuengling by a mile!

Import...it changes daily from red strip to Guinness and many in between. 

T


----------



## The Prince

SigEpGF said:


> Favorite domestic?
> 
> Favorite import?
> 
> Favorite with a cigar?


Bud Light

Fosters

Rolling Rock.


----------



## Brandon

Favorite domestic?

Haven't found one yet



Favorite import?

Too many to list... all bottle-conditioned, Belgian and Trappist ales



Favorite with a cigar?

A bottle-conditioned, Belgian or Trappist ale with about 9%ABV or higher


----------



## Moglman-cl

Favorite domestic? New Belgium Fat Tire or MacTarnahan's Black Watch Porter

Favorite import? Carlsberg Classic Hvede or Samuel Smith's Imperial Stout

Favorite with a cigar? Any of the above, Guiness or SN Pale Ale


----------



## SigEpGF

altbier said:


> *The one in front of me.*


Altbier,
How is the spearmint beer with a cigar?

G


----------



## Thurm15

Domestic: Killians Irish Red

Import: Bass Ale

Both go well with a cigar IMHO


----------



## txmatt

My favorite domestic currently would be Dogfish Head 60 minute IPA. 
(The 90 and 120 can be better when I am in the right mood, but the 60 always pleases.) 
Sierra Bigfoot Barleywine a close second.

Favorite Import: its hard to beat a Trappist ale! 
(see my sig pic for one of my favs!)

Favorite with a cigar: whatever I have in the fridge. :al (currently St. Arnold Summer Pils and Bigfoot)

-Matt-


----------



## CAOlover

Boulevard Pale Ale
Guinness
CAO Mx2


----------



## Nely

Domestic: Yuingling (the only domestic beer I drink)
Imported: Becks, I love the bitter finish. Guiness when I want a stout.
I visit this restaurant/bar-grill that makes their own. All of them are delicious, even the light beers, but by far the best is their stout, chocolate aroma, coffee/chocolate notes. Two of those and I'm a happy man.
Altbier if you ever come to Miami I will treat you to a beer from that place.


----------



## hollywood

*Domestic:* None at the moment. Years ago it was Red Hook Pale, but I can't get it here. I lived in Seattle where micro-brews were everywhere. I'd like to try some IPA or this Yuengling, but my local establishment looked at me like I had a disease or something. Where can I get 'em on-line for reasonable $$$?

*Import:* Goes between Harp, Newcastle, Heineken Special Dark, and Bass. Guiness is always my #1 stout, but Beamish is ok in a pinch!


----------



## Trooper27

Domestic: Yuengling, Bud, Michalobe Ultra

Import: Heinken and Guiness

Favorite with Cigar: Any of the above

Trooper


----------



## t'kay

Domy - Terminal Gravity IPA!!!

Import - Xingu Black Beer, although I dunno if it's truly an import

Cigar - D. Gen's Espresso Stout (no lie folks)


----------



## dayplanner

Domestic - Sam Adams
Import - Guiness
Best w/cigar - either of those two is good.


----------



## WillyGT

Favorite domestic? Negra Modelo or Corona. (Remeber i am in Mexico not US ).

Favorite import? Heineken or Guinness.

Favorite with a cigar? Heineken.
__________________


----------



## jgros001

Domestic: I would agree with the Dog Fish...that is good stuff - Sam Adams IPA

Import: Newcastle Brown Ale or Murphy's Stout

With a cigar anything on the darker side - would prefer not a Miller Lite, etc..


----------



## ToddziLLa

Domestic: Yuengling by a light-year
Import: If you absolutely make me choose between Newcastle and Guinness, Newcastle
w/Cigar: See above.


----------



## TypeO-

Favorite domestic? Pyramid Hefeweizen

Favorite import? Franziskaner Hefeweizen

Favorite with a cigar? Franziskaner


----------



## icehog3

billysglitch said:


> Premium Grainbelt...


Spoken like a true Minnesotan!! Cool!


----------



## icehog3

WillyGT said:


> Favorite domestic? Negra Modelo (Remeber i am in Mexico not US ).


Yeah Baby!!

Favorite domestic? Anchor Steam Porter

Favorite import? Guinness or Negra Modeol

Favorite with a cigar? I prefer Stoli, but Guinness if the mood is beer.


----------



## joed

Favorite Beer - the cold one, of course:r 

Actually, I only drink an O'Doul's amber every once in a while.:w


----------



## hartl0602

favorite domestic would have to be: Whatever homebrew i happen to have bottled

favorite import: toss up between duval/guiness/beemish (sp?)

favorite with a cigar depends on what my taste is that day.


----------



## Ivory Tower

SigEpGF said:


> Favorite domestic? Anchor Steam maybe, don't know there's so many.
> 
> Favorite import? Those Belgian ales like Piraat are pretty good - call 'em brandy n' beer. I bet something like a stout would be good as well.
> 
> Favorite with a cigar? Undecided.


see above


----------



## Jeff

hartl0602 said:


> favorite import: toss up between duval/guiness/beemish (sp?)


Ahh, Duval. Now that is a great bear! Those Belgians elevate beer to a level that competes with finest wines and spirits.

Why can't the average American brewery turn out beer as good as the Europeans? Its a pity.


----------



## shakespeare

SigEpGF said:


> Favorite domestic?
> 
> Favorite import?
> 
> Favorite with a cigar?


All of the above minus import considering I´m not much of a beer lover. SAGRES BOHEMIA. A local beer that is simply divine. Strong, sweet yet at the same time bitter, and divine with a good stogie.


----------



## HKGuns

SigEpGF said:


> Favorite domestic?
> 
> Favorite import?
> 
> Favorite with a cigar?


Genuine Draft

Negra Modelo

Glen Morangie Sherry Wood


----------



## ATLHARP

SigEpGF said:


> Favorite domestic?
> 
> Favorite import?
> 
> Favorite with a cigar?


Domestic: Young's Double Chocolate Stout

Import: Spaten Obenmater- Some kick-ass Munich beer!

Favorite Cigar: I typically do not like cigars with beer, but if I had to choose- Don Carlos Presidente


----------



## Aaron

*Life is too short to drink bad beer. * 

American suds (Bud, Miller, Michelob) made with corn or rice or other crap violate the reinheitsgebot and are disqualified in my book. I'd prefer water to any mass-produced American suds. It'd be like wanting a nice stogie and being offered a Swisher Sweet. No thanks, I'll pass. I don't drink to get drunk or to drink a lot. If you want to cop a nice beer buzz, there's a good argument for going with barleywines which can have as much as 3x the alcoholic level as American wizz, so two good beers will get you as far as a six-pack of wizz.

*Domestic:* Sierra Nevada Pale Ale is my regular beer. SNPA is great with my CAO Brazilia Gol! and MX2. Also, pretty much anything by the Stone Brewing Company.

*Import:* Heineken at the VERY narrow optimal temperature range is excellent, but colder or warmer and it's tasteless or skunky. Ditto Guinness. Most any Belgian barleywine.

*w/Cigar:* Avery Brewing Company's Hog Heaven Barleywine Ale is when I've got the money for it. It qualifies as domestic, too. Open a bottle, pour into a wide-mouthed glass, let warm to a few degrees cooler than room temperature. Straight out of the bottle and out of the refrigerator, it's too much like a highly-carbonated hoppy pale ale -- which isn't bad, mind you -- but let a few bubbles off and air it out, like a wine, it's better after it's had 15 minutes to breathe*. With a mild creamy cigar, this is an excellent compliment.

Now here's something to try as an alternative to stuff from the scotch/whisky/rye/bourbon family... Slivovitz, plum brandy. ONLY Croatian or Serbian! Put it in the freezer and pour as much into a tumbler as you'd have scotch.

* For guys who can't wait, of course, this means going to the frig and opening your next Hog Heaven to breathe around the same time you start drinking your first.

Trust me, good things come to those who wait and if you have the patience to wait for the first Hog Heaven, you will not be disappointed with the rest of your evening.

Somehow, I envision impatient American suds drinkers _*doing*_ Pam Anderson (*today's* Pam Anderson) in 4 minutes with her pants barely down just to get back to drinking and watching ESPN, *when you've got Angelina Jolie begging to offer just you the whole evening if only you'd be willing to give her 20 minutes of foreplay.* Sad, just plain sad.​
Now with that image newly burned in your brain, is that a good case for waiting to drink the good stuff???


----------



## vtdragon

Domestic: Trout River Rainbow Red Ale
Imported: Labatt's
With a Cigar: a Manhattan


----------



## ToddziLLa

Well said Aaron.

SNPA is one of my favorites as well...it is a very good summer-evening beer IMO. So many beers, so little time I guess.

I'm past the "Hey, I'm a college student, let's get wasted on Natty Light" stage, and now I drink for the taste, tradition, and history of beer. I love it!

While on vacation in the Keys, I bought a 6-pack of Key West Sunset Ale, and surprisingly it was very good. Hints of caramel came though, overall a very full but not overpowering flavor. Gotta love the non-commercial, _real_ beer.

Cheers! :al


----------



## AAlmeter

Domestic: John Courage or Burning River Dortmunder Gold (when I can find them), Yuengling (my regular beer), Stroh's (my cheap college beer)

Import: Ayinger Celebrator Doppelbock, something calles Samichlaus (sp?), and I guess Labbatt Blue would count as an import. 

Cigar: John Courage


----------



## Hoppy

1. Rogue Old Crustacean barley wine

2. Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier

3. Sierra Nevada Big Foot barley wine


----------



## Aaron

Hoppy said:


> 1. Rogue Old Crustacean barley wine
> 
> 2. Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier
> 
> 3. Sierra Nevada Big Foot barley wine


I see why your name is *hop*py!

Very nice selection!


----------



## hartl0602

Aaron said:


> *Life is too short to drink bad beer. *
> 
> . I don't drink to get drunk or to drink a lot. If you want to cop a nice beer buzz, there's a good argument for going with barleywines which can have as much as 3x the alcoholic level as American wizz, so two good beers will get you as far as a six-pack of wizz.


you should try the beast, 22oz btl somthing like 18% alc. i'm not one for getting drunk but let me tell you this will put anice buzz on you.


----------



## mikey202

Yeungling blackand tan or the porter​Bass or Guiness stout
I like bourbon and coke with a cigar
ohhh I almost forgot..GO STEELERS!!!!:al


----------



## VoteKinky06

Definitely Budweiser. Partially becauses im a poor college kid, but mostly because they write my paycheck, so im generous enough to give a little back every now and then.


----------



## Rituxumab

SigEpGF said:


> Favorite domestic? Coors Light
> 
> Favorite import? Peroni (Italian)
> 
> Favorite with a cigar?


 Peroni / Henikin


----------



## LSUTIGER

Import: 

Hoegarden


Leffe Blonde 


Domestic: 

Fat Tire


Saint Arnold


----------



## Gordie

Brandon said:


> Favorite domestic?
> 
> Haven't found one yet
> 
> Favorite import?
> 
> Too many to list... all bottle-conditioned, Belgian and Trappist ales
> 
> Favorite with a cigar?
> 
> A bottle-conditioned, Belgian or Trappist ale with about 9%ABV or higher


It appears that Brandon and TxMatt have the same refined taste in beer that I enjoy. Give me a Rochefort 10, Westmalle Trippel, Chimay Grand Reserve or Westvletern and I'm a happy guy. (Corsendonk Christmas Ale is very good too). Add a great cigar, and I'm set for a couple of hours.

There are some better domestic beers available today than used to be the case, but I still prefer the product of the Trappist monks.


----------



## mosesbotbol

La Fin de Monde or any of the Unibroue 750ml bottles. Dogfish is a good domestic.


----------



## Darb85

BELLS OBERON!!!!!!! SOOO goood!


----------



## LSUTIGER

mosesbotbol said:


> La Fin de Monde or any of the Unibroue 750ml bottles. Dogfish is a good domestic.


La Fin du Monde 

One of my favorites as well, too bad it is about $9 for a 4-pack/750 ml bottle here. 9% alcohol by volume though :al

I drank my last bottle yesterday


----------



## Sean9689

Being from St. Louis, I gotta choose an AB product...Budweiser Select.


----------



## DOC38

domestic? well depends on what i am doing . 24oz. icehouse just for the kick followed by a mic light if smoking casono's ( M1 ). or mic amberbock if a tatiano ( vanilla ).

import?
well , killians irish red, full bodied beer that seems to enhance the flavor of a tabantillas. and maybe amstell light to finish the evening before bed.

favorite beer with a cigar?
hard to say, i have enjoyed so many beers over the past that it is a difficult choice. i was setting in the driveway at my house waiting for my wife and daughters to come home and let me in. i just so happened to have thompson don lugo and a six of bud light. don't ask me why but they complimented each other.


----------



## troutman

1. Bells two hearted ale (IPAish)

2. Boddingtons or New Castle, but MI has very good beer.

3. Changes with different cigars or moods. If I have to pick one then Arcadia nut brown.


----------



## altbier

normally the beer in front of me, and tonight that is a Legends Porter.

Cheers!


----------



## p_funk

It is hard to say what my absolute favorite is but here are a few that I enjoy:

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
Harpoon IPA
Guinness
Bass
Sam Smith Nut Brown Ale


----------



## Flyerman

well, for me, when you say 'beer' i'm not talking about the watered down outhouse swill, like miller, coors, or bud.........i mean REAL beer, like it was before PROHIBITION ruined everything! my favs are:

DOMESTIC: Dogfish Head Worldwide Stout

IMPORTED: Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout

FAV WITH A CIGAR: McEwan's Scotch Ale


----------



## JOMAC

not real picky here. if it goes good with a smoke i like it.


----------



## kenstogie

Oregon Brewery Shakespear Stout is my fave of all time.
Import Guiness is always good but I'm sure there is better smaller batch beers.
I like a good IPA with beer. Sierra Nevada isn't bad.


----------



## FrankB

Domestic- Old Rasputin,almost any of the Dogfish Head beers,Allagash tripel,North Coasts Old Stock Ale,Ommengang
Imports- Duvel,Chimay,Sami Klaus 
Cigar pairings-varies with the cigar, but my general rule of thumb is that robust full bodied cigars, which I tend to prefer. pair better with big full bodied brews that are higher in alcohol and malt which generally makes them sweeter; the Sami Klaus when drunk at cellar temperature is almost port-like. I think technically it is a malt liquior. Any number of the Barleywines also match up nicely. Frank B


----------



## Topher449

domestic: root beer

import: not aware of any

with cigar: coffee.

topher.


----------



## Warhorse545

Can I say what ever I have brewing and with everything?


Stacey :w


----------



## RPB67

Corona with a lime 

or

Coors lite in the bottle


----------



## mikey202

I had this last weekend... http://www.rogue.com/brews.html#deadguy this is pretty good. It is my new favorite.


----------



## altbier

RPB67 said:


> Corona with a lime
> 
> or
> 
> Coors lite in the bottle


ok, target sighted. there is a soul to save


----------



## altbier

drank a sierra nevada bigfoot from 2004 last night, they just get better with age!


----------



## (909)

Really like Boddingtons!!


----------



## kenstogie

mikey202 said:


> I had this last weekend... http://www.rogue.com/brews.html#deadguy this is pretty good. It is my new favorite.


Same guys make the Shakespear Stout. A damn fine brewery.


----------



## SFCEd

mikey202 said:


> I had this last weekend... http://www.rogue.com/brews.html#deadguy this is pretty good. It is my new favorite.


I have to aggree, this beer is pretty good. I still love Guinness, Bass, New Castle, and Killians. Also Negra Modelo and Flying Dog(some of them). For domestic I'll stick with Bud. Did I mention that I like Beer?

Ed


----------



## dustinhayden

Guinness and Miller Lite.


----------



## FpDoc77

Any of the Great Lakes beers are good but my favorite hands down is 

Holy Moses from Great Lakes Brewing company...with an orange slice.


----------



## clampdown

Best beer and experience i have had. 
http://ranwaldo.blogspot.com/

courtesy of http://www.shenandoahbrewing.com/


----------



## Neuromancer

Domestic: Miller
Import: Heineken
Dark: Michelob AmberBock

The Michelob AmberBock goes best with a cigar...


----------



## herwood38

Domestic: Budweiser

Import: Labatts Ice

Best with a cigar: Labatts Ice


----------



## partagaspete

This week it is Fullers London Pride. It's a fresh cask! It is awesome.

T


----------



## TypeO-

LSUTIGER said:


> Import: Hoegarden


Hoegarden is excellent. I had my first taste last weekend. It is smooth! I'll definitely keep it around although it doesn't displace Franzinkaner as my favorite.


----------



## Flyerman

it is PAINFULLY obvious that some of you have no idea what REAL beer is......

Budweiser?

Miller Lite?

Michelob Amber bock?



if you have to drink a domestic, try Dogfish Head, Flying Dog, Rogue, Or Sierra Nevada. trust me, your taste buds will thank you from saving them from a lifelong prison of nothing but domestic stale outhouse swill.


----------



## mosesbotbol

Flyerman said:


> if you have to drink a domestic, try Dogfish Head, Flying Dog, Rogue, Or Sierra Nevada.


Those are good ones, I like Red Hook and Ipswich Brewery too. IB make these 64 oz or bigger jugs that are great to split with 2-3 people.


----------



## ToddziLLa

mosesbotbol said:


> IB make these 64 oz or bigger jugs that are great to split with 2-3 people.


Or just for one person... :al


----------



## NGuay

Domestic: Fat tire, Leinenkugels Creamy Dark, and Leine's dopplebocher(sp?)

Import: Newcastle, Guiness, and St. Pauli Girl

Fav with a cigar: Something dark


----------



## stalefish

Anything from Deshutes Brewery out of Bend, Or. 

Just had one of their seasonals called Cinder Cone Red Ale and it is great. 


Rogue Brewery out of Newport, Or makes excelent dark beers and Bitters. Only problem is they are a little pricey. 

Ah yes I love the Northwest, the land of micro-brews.


----------



## Jsabbi01

My fav's so far are Magic Hat No 9 and Blue Moon.

Around Haloween we got a case of Dogfish Head Punkin ale. Wow was it awesome, a tad bit expensive though, especially when you are used to buying 30 racks of Natty Light.


----------



## SD Beerman

SigEpGF said:



> Favorite domestic?
> 
> Favorite import?
> 
> Favorite with a cigar?


good question


----------



## smokemifyagotem

Schlitz.......Mmmmmmm.


----------



## oddball

domestic- Anchor Steam
import- Fullers ESB
with cigar- Black & Tan


----------



## 12stones

Domestic - Coors Light

Import - Guinness or Carlton Cold

With cigar - I prefer mixed drinks or wine with cigars but if it's beer than any beer will do.


----------



## diet069

Flyerman said:


> it is PAINFULLY obvious that some of you have no idea what REAL beer is......
> 
> Budweiser?
> 
> Miller Lite?
> 
> Michelob Amber bock?
> 
> if you have to drink a domestic, try Dogfish Head, Flying Dog, Rogue, Or Sierra Nevada. trust me, your taste buds will thank you from saving them from a lifelong prison of nothing but domestic stale outhouse swill.


You drink what you like and I'll drink what I like. Deal?


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Favorite Domestic: I love Yeungling but when I'm near Syracuse, NY nothing beats a Wailing Wench (strong American Ale) from Middle Ages Brewery.

Favorite Import: My Goodness, My Guiness.

Favorite with a Cigar - I usually drink a scotch or whiskey with my cigars.


----------



## ste-rex

domestic - alexander keiths (great atlantic canadian beer)
import - kingfisher and stella artois (both light refreshing drinks)

Lately I've been drinking Colt 45's. My excuse : I'm in university. ha.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Domestic - Sam Adams Boston Lager, Dogfish Head 60 Min IPA

Import - Brasserie Dupont Saison Dupont

With cigar - See above


----------



## mosesbotbol

Corona Gigante said:


> Domestic - Sam Adams Boston Lager, Dogfish Head 60 Min IPA
> 
> Import - Brasserie Dupont Saison Dupont
> 
> With cigar - See above


Good choices, I am also fan. Love "Le fin de Monde" too...


----------



## TideRoll

I don't like beer. Or bourbon, scotch, Irish Whiskey, rum, or tequila, and I hate Baileys in my coffee. I don't like cigars, Alabama football or practicing procreation.

I do like to lie, however.


----------



## scrapiron

Favorite domestic? Yuengling

Favorite import? Today its Moosehead, Kalik is always a favorite when I can get it.

Favorite with a cigar? Today its Moosehead


----------



## zonedar

Favorite domestic? Depends on the weather, but Mirror Pond Pale Ale is my basic Summer beer and Black Butte Porter is my go to Winter brew.

Favorite import? Import Hell.., I live in the the best beer spot on the planet

With cigar -depends on the smoke and who's buying.

-Steve


----------



## c-poc

Blue Moon Wheat and Newcastle Brown Ale


----------



## Aaron

SeanGAR said:


> Favorite domestic: Bigfoot
> 
> Favorite import: Rochefort 10
> 
> Favorite with a cigar: Sierra Nevada Porter


Another SN fan. But I'm not sure we've knocked the planets out of line by agreeing on something, Sean. My go-to beer is SNPA but it's a bit overpoweringly hoppy for a stogie. I'd prefer a scotch, bourbon or slivovitz. The Porter, allowed to warm from the frig slightly so that it's only a few degrees cooler than room temperature, is a great choice. Ditto the barleywine.

I went to the SN brewery in Chico last year and had their entire line of 4 oz samplers. The good news is that you aren't missing anything you haven't found in a SN bottle... they're selling the best stuff SN is currently brewing, but it's good to see that they're experimenting. Sadly, I couldn't have a stogie with my sampler, even in their brewery restaurant's patio. Northern California is pretty hostile toward smoking... tobacco.


----------



## jovenhut

corona is all i drink


----------



## diagft32

Domestic: Shiner Boch
Import: Young's Oatmeal or Double Chocolate Stout
With Cigar: Ommegang Abbey Ale, or Shiner Boch


----------



## Liquidtensi0n

Domestic: Some of the favs are Dogfishhead, Smuttynose, St. George, Sam Adams.

Import: Guinness Extra Stout, cause I haven't tried enough good imports.

/w Cigar: Dogfishead 60 Min IPA


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one

Domestic: Coron Extra - Used to be George Killians Irish Red.
Import: Kriekber (Belgian, hard to come by)
with Cigar: Homebrewed - Chocolate Bach.


----------



## Zoomschwortz

Mass Micro beer = Redhook ESB

Domestic = Henery Weinards Seasonal Summer Ale.

My Home Brew = A Mirror Pond ale knock off.


----------



## EKG

Foster's is a joke... It's brewed in Canada, first of all, and secondly, I know an Australian, and she says never seen anyone there drink it. Her observation is confirmed by other reports. Then again I drink Coke and am below the legal drinking age here so...

I think Corona is like the Mexican Foster's or something. It's weird, I don't think any self respecting Mexican would drink it, but it's like the only thing Latino immigrants and their descendants here in LA drink, except for one I know who drinks St. Pauli Girl.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Been loving Great Lakes Dortmunder Gold as of late.


----------



## The Saint

North Coast's Old Rasputin Imperial Russian Stout
Ale Smith's Speedway Stout
Rogue's Imperial Stout XS
Laguanita's Hairy Eyeball
Ale Smith's J.P. Gray's Wee Heavy Scotch Ale 
Great Divide's Oak Aged Yeti Imperial Stout 
Victory's Storm King Imperial Stout
Stone's Double Bastard Ale
Stone's Ruination IPA
Ayinger Celebrator Doppelbock
Three Floyds Alpha King
Dogfish Head 90 Minute Imperial IPA
Avery The Beast Grand Cru Ale(from 2004) (WARNING!! This one clocks in at 18% abv!!)

Those are a few of my favorites.


----------



## niterider56

Corona best domestic live in Az, sometimes it feels like Mexico 
Corona best import
Corona with a cigar


----------



## AAlmeter

ToddziLLa said:


> Been loving Great Lakes Dortmunder Gold as of late.


:tpd:

The bar I, well, I'll be honest, the bar I live at is the only place in Buffalo to serve Great Lakes. I drink the Dortmunder and the Edmund Fitz a lot. He also just got in a couple kegs of Ayinger Celebrator. Another favorite that is no longer imported to the US is John Courage.

As far as a typical domestic, Yeungling.

:al


----------



## yachties23

I'm a huge yuengling fan, but also a nice rolling rock is great.


----------



## nortmand

Ninja Vanish said:


> Favorite *Domestic* is a close tie between Sam Adams and Michelob Amberbock and Sierra Nevada Porter.
> 
> Favorite *Import* is a close tie between Guiness and Killian's Irish Red.
> 
> Favorite *with a cigar* is Corona w/ Lime and a little salt.


Killian's is made by Coors. You know, domestically.

Domestic: Founder's Kentucky Breakfast Stout
Import: Oude Gueze
With a pipe: Depends, a solid, malty IPA or American Barleywine is good with any heavy latakia blend, stouts, porters and some of the sweeter strong Belgian ales work well with aromatic blends.


----------



## rhdad42

Domestic: Old Milwaukee

Import: Corsendonk Agnes or Unibroue Fin du Monde

Any good ale works with a cigar.


----------



## monkeyshines

domestic bud light
import guinness
with a smoke guinness

nothing is better than a full bodied smoke and a cold guinness on the porch after work


----------



## orangehorse

SigEpGF said:


> Favorite domestic?


Yuengling Premium Beer -- 20oz Returnables



SigEpGF said:


> Favorite import?


Beck's Dark



SigEpGF said:


> Favorite with a cigar?


Any! I've never met a beer I didn't like.


----------



## Skinsfan

Miller lite
Killians


----------



## Cigar Jockey

Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Vanderburgh

My favourite beer is: 
Sleeman Honey Brown (From Canada), 
and classic Guinness.

Dont usually have beer with cigars.


----------



## The Saint

Cigar Jockey said:


> Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr


Thats a good one, I also like Sierra Nevada's Bigfoot Barley wine.


----------



## SuperT

Right now I'd say Boulder Beer's Mojo IPA or their Hazed & Infused. Doing lots and lots of hops!


----------



## SeanGAR

Interestingly for homebrewers, Rogue's "pacman" yeast is available until December from Wyeast http://www.wyeastlab.com/hbrew/VSS.htm if you're interested in trying to replicate some of their styles.


----------



## dayplanner

Geezer Bock


----------



## xxwaldoxx

Faorite Domestic:
Yuengling Lager (On tap)

Favorite Import:
Bass Ale

Favorite with a cigar:
Doesnt matter a whole lot, even a bad beer tastes better with a good cigar :w


----------



## replicant_argent

Summit Extra Pale Ale, and about 6 of their other varieties.
http://www.summitbrewing.com/home.php

Hometown brew as good as any beer I've ever had. And with the quantites of malted beverages I have consumed, that is no faint praise.


----------



## Poriggity

replicant_argent said:


> Summit Extra Pale Ale, and about 6 of their other varieties.
> http://www.summitbrewing.com/home.php
> 
> Hometown brew as good as any beer I've ever had. And with the quantites of malted beverages I have consumed, that is no faint praise.


Bringing this back up to the top.. My all time favorite beer is Pete's Wicked Ale, Strawberry Blonde. I love the stuff. When Im camping however, I don't bring glass to the desert, so I usually drink coors or coors light.
Scott

EDIT: Forgot one... Anything made by stone brewery near me here in San Diego is great.. Im a big fan of Arrogant Bastard Ale.
Scott


----------



## beezer

Becks Octoberfest.....get it before it's too late.


----------



## calistogey

Watneys and Boddingtons used to be my favs, but a bit harder to find now. Lately is just been Guinness and Newcastle then Bass and Sierra Nevada.


----------



## JMAC

Fave Domestic: Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA

Fave Import: Guinness

Fave with a cigar: An Imperial Stout, preferably oak aged


----------



## dagrinch

Domestic: Shiner Bock

Import: Sam Smiths Taddy Porter and Guiness

w/ cigar: Guiness

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## TU09

Sierra Nevada Stout and Porter, Abita Turbodog

Abita Amber and Blue Moon when I want something cheap, drinkable, and available.

I'm a poor college students so imports are a rare treat, typically guinness.


----------



## tnip23

SigEpGF said:


> Favorite domestic?*Dogfishhead 90 Minute IPA(Delaware micro)*
> Favorite import?*Triple Karmeleit*
> 
> Favorite with a cigar?*Weyerbacher Heresy (bourbon barrel aged imperial stout made in easton PA)*


----------



## Dux

Guinness is near and dear to the heart :dr


----------



## fireman43

Killian's Irish Red or Sam Adam's Boston Lager
Corona with lime or Dos Equis Amber
Depends on the smoke


----------



## JasonI

Schlafly's Oktoberfest
Boulavard's Unfiltered wheat beer
Schlafly's Pale ale
Schlafly's Pilsner
Sam Adams Lager
Bud Select


----------



## icehog3

carbonbased_al said:


> Geezer Bock


Yeah...but that label!! Jeesh!!! :r


----------



## sepia5

SigEpGF said:


> Favorite domestic?
> 
> Favorite import?
> 
> Favorite with a cigar?


Great Lakes Conway's Irish Ale

Franziskaner Hefe-Weisse Dunkel

Depends entirely on the cigar

:al:ss p


----------



## Trumpet

Right now, I'm really digging Dominion Lager.


----------



## beamish

smithwicks

guiness

smithwicks best with stogie...:ss


----------



## dunng

Berkshire Brewing Company Steel Rail


----------



## Bleedingshrimp

Domestic: Bell's Two Hearted Ale

Import: St. Bernardus ABT 12, or Weihenstephaner Heffeweissbier

w/stogie: Anything I've had many times before so I don't have to worry about the cigar smoke destroying my palate.


----------



## Tripp

Guiness and Red Stripe.


----------



## riverdawg

Terminal Gravity IPA, Rogue XX Stout, Full Sail Amber, Any Nut Brown.


----------



## LORD PUFFER

Miller Lite

Samuel Smiths Oatmeal Stout

Rogue Porter


----------



## IHT

SigEpGF said:


> Favorite domestic?
> IHT - they make good domestics??
> 
> Favorite import?
> IHT - too many to mention. guiness, any german weizen...
> 
> Favorite with a cigar?
> IHT - uh... as long as it's not "american piss water" or a "pilsner", i should be good to go.


reply in the quote.


----------



## riverdawg

stalefish said:


> Anything from Deshutes Brewery out of Bend, Or.
> 
> Just had one of their seasonals called Cinder Cone Red Ale and it is great.
> 
> Rogue Brewery out of Newport, Or makes excelent dark beers and Bitters. Only problem is they are a little pricey.
> 
> Ah yes I love the Northwest, the land of micro-brews.


Hehe I used to live in Bend, Black Butte Porter is the bestest. And living in Portland a stones throw from the Rogue Public House was a nice treat too.
Rogue 6 packs here are $11, I cant bring myself to pay that much for beer.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Currently...its Pilsner Urquell. :al


----------



## gvarsity

Domestic: Great Lakes Brewing Company Burning River Pale Ale

Import: Delirium Tremens Huyghe Brewery

With a cigar: With a maduro a GLBC Edmund Fitzgerald Porter


----------



## piperman

BUD
Corona
BUD


----------



## Hoplophile

Domestic: Anchor Steam
Import: Samuel Smith's Pale Ale
Best with cigar: Thomas Hardy's Ale

of course, these answers are subject to change... so many good beers.:dr


----------



## Ernesto Fan

Best beer I've ever had (Beamish):









First time was in Edinburgh, Scotland at a Pub when Regan was President and times were great!


----------



## LORD PUFFER

I remember the Butte from being in Eugene. That stuff was everywhere, even on tap. Great beer!


----------



## publicspeakingnerd

Domestic: Shiner Bock (used to be Abita Amber, but moving up here got me to ditch my local fav) and Red Dog

Import: Sapporo

With a Cigar: TBD. I have experimented with beer and cigar. My old standard used to be a bud light with a Romeo Y Julieta churchill (the lighter wrapper). I have had a Boli with a Red Dog and it wasn't too bad. Still trying to figure out a perfect match.


----------



## havana_lover

Bitte ein Bit!!!!

Bitburger Bier

For those of you that have been here can I get an Amen??


----------



## ATLHARP

SigEpGF said:


> Favorite domestic?
> 
> Favorite import?
> 
> Favorite with a cigar?


(Domestic)*Yuengling Lager*- Their straight up lager is very nice. Great with a burger and fries. What all domestic beers should taste like.

(Import) *Aventinius Doppelbock Wheat Ale*- This stuff is so good and so tasty, it should be illegal. Look out it's 8.2% Alcohol by volume! The stuff packs a punch.

(Favorite with a cigar) *Young's Double Chocolate Stout*- I don't typically like Cubans with beer (the exception is the RASS), but Young's goes good with just about any cigar that is potent enough to overcome it's flavor. I prefer Maduros (Patel's, La Glorias when drinking beer); they seem to hold up a bit better.

ATL


----------



## Vanderburgh

Domestic: Sleeman Porter (Canadian)
Import: Leffe Brun (Belgium)
Fav with Cigar: Guinness.


----------



## t'kay

I LOVE Mike's Hard Lemonade, it's the BEST11111111111!:fu


----------



## BigVito

Boss Porter


----------



## erictheobscure

Domestic: most of the stuff that Brooklyn Brewery makes, but especially the Pennant Ale.

Import: hard to say. I've been enjoying Boddington's a lot lately, but that's more due to the creamy consistency than the taste, which is just refreshing and mild. Maybe Fuller's ESB or Sam Smith Ale.

W/Cigar: I'll have to figure this one out!


----------



## dstaccone

Domestic: Michelob or Yuengling
Import: Bass Ale
W/ cigar: Guinness


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

SigEpGF said:


> Favorite domestic?
> 
> Favorite import?
> 
> Favorite with a cigar?


1. Sam Adams
2. New Castle
3. Too many combinations to name


----------



## dayplanner

Wow, this is hard, so many styles/seasons/etc. I'd say at the moment some of my current favorites are St. Bernardus Abt. 12, Rogue Choclate Stout, Tröegs Nugget Nectar, Rogue Santa's Private, Dogfish 90 Minute IPA, and the old buddy Duval.


----------



## borndead1

Favorite domestic: Milwaukee's Best Light in a bottle (don't even THINK about making fun of me if you haven't had one :fu)

Favorite import: hmmmm.....haven't had one in so long I couldn't say

Favorite with a cigar: Milwaukee's Best Light in a bottle (I heard that snicker, shut the f**k up!)


----------



## havana_lover

borndead1 said:


> Favorite domestic: Milwaukee's Best Light in a bottle (don't even THINK about making fun of me if you haven't had one :fu)
> 
> Favorite import: hmmmm.....haven't had one in so long I couldn't say
> 
> Favorite with a cigar: Milwaukee's Best Light in a bottle (I heard that snicker, shut the f**k up!)


WHAT?!?!?!?!?! Milwaukee's Best Light????? My god I had that in high school, cheap price....

But you that stuff is just about all water..  :al


----------



## Bubba -NJ

Import - Chimay Red 
With a cigar - Chimay Red 
Domestic - lately -Redhook ESB 
I flat out just love beer !
 These are my current favorites .


----------



## dayplanner

Bubba -NJ said:


> Import - Chimay Red
> With a cigar - Chimay Red
> Domestic - lately -Redhook ESB
> I flat out just love beer !
> These are my current favorites .


Bubba, have you ever been to Oak Tree Discount Wines & Spirits in South Plainfield? highly recommended!

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/1262


----------



## carni

SeanGAR said:


> Favorite domestic: Bigfoot
> 
> Favorite import: Rochefort 10
> 
> Favorite with a cigar: Sierra Nevada Porter


h3ll to the yeah on some bigfoot. The celebration ale was pretty good this year too.


----------



## dayplanner

carni said:


> The celebration ale was pretty good this year too.


I think the SNCA from two years ago was their best, but this years on tap is a pretty damn tasty brew. I bought a case and have it in cellar, maybe in a year or two the aging will bring more of the flavor out.


----------



## Bubba -NJ

Gregg said:


> Bubba, have you ever been to Oak Tree Discount Wines & Spirits in South Plainfield? highly recommended!
> 
> http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/1262


Haven't been there , would be a bit of a haul for me to get there . I have quite a few good shops at my disposal . Thanks for the link , I do have an Aunt and Uncle that live up that way in Hunterdon county , if I ever go up again maybe I'll have to make a stop over there .


----------



## Little Giant

Favorite domestic = Samuel Adams
Favorite imported = Spaten, Germany


----------



## SingleMaltScott

Allagash Belgian Dubbel Ale from Maine........absolutely my fave
Favorite Import? Bishops Finger Kentish Ale from UKp


----------



## schnell987

Import = Moosehead
Domestic = Sam Adams
With a Cigar (usually just water)


----------



## Coz77




----------



## Studebaker

Import: Molson
Domestic: Killian's
Local: *Red Oak*, brewed in Greensboro, NC... *IT ROCKS!*
Home brew: Bierkeller, a mix my father-in-law does


----------



## csuper

Favorite domestic?
Tie- Boulevard Wheat, Boulevard Pale Ale (KC Brewery)

Favorite import?
Corona

Favorite with a cigar?
TBD...


----------



## TrojanMan

ATLHARP said:


> (Favorite with a cigar) Young's Double Chocolate Stout
> 
> ATL


Young's Double Chocolate Stout is one of my favorites. I never thought to try it w/ a cigar. It seems like it would be a great combination. Kind of upset that I didn't think of this.

As for my favorites:

Domestic: Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
Import: Any Chimay
Cigar: I actually prefer a Henry Weinhard's Root Beer or an Irish coffee

:2


----------



## titanium77

sweetwater 420 
bass
guiness


----------



## portny33

Fav Domestic: Yuengling Lager

Fav Import: Guinness 
Fav with a cigar: GOTTA BE A GUINNESS :ss 

If you have never had a Yuenling you gotta try it. Smooth crisp lager great tasting.


----------



## althekillr

Favorite domestic? probably sam adams octoberfest

Favorite import? caffreys (its been years:c ) and kilkenny

Favorite with a cigar? newcastle


----------



## billybarue

There are so many good beers out there I can't choose.

I do remember a Labatts "Velvet Cream Porter" I could only get across the border in Canada. I haven't had it in years, and over the last few years my few attempts to find it while I was up there were met with "blank stares" that said -- "never heard of the stuff" as though I am dreaming and the beer never really existed. It was about 10 years ago. Any Canadian BOTLs heard of it or am I really just making this up?

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## Chernitsky

Negra Modelo


----------



## jodman257

Domestic- Buffalo Gold
Import- Leffe <--Belgin I do believe

Buffalo Gold w/Cigar:ss


----------



## Prefy

billybarue said:


> I do remember a Labatts "Velvet Cream Porter" I could only get across the border in Canada.
> BillyBarue


I remember this beer, I never drank any but my Dad did btw I am prety sure that that this is no longer around as I have never seen it at the LC.

To many good beers to chose one.


----------



## LawMonkey

My go-to beer for some time has been Stone IPA. I've not had it in a while, though--I've been experimenting a bit with lagers and mellower ales.


----------



## MeNimbus

My favorite beer is Octoberfest by Samuel Adams. They are only available from September to the end of October. I just finished my stockpile too. Now I have to wait 6 more months!! :sb


----------



## Heliofire

Favorite domestic? Yuengling

Favorite import? Chimay blue label or Hoegaarden

Favorite with a cigar? I actually like Coke or Coke Zero more than beer


----------



## Hoplophile

MeNimbus said:


> My favorite beer is Octoberfest by Samuel Adams. They are only available from September to the end of October. I just finished my stockpile too. Now I have to wait 6 more months!! :sb


If you like the Sam Adams , do yourself a favor and try Paulaner Octoberfest when it comes out. The best german fest beer of all, IMHO.


----------



## NegativeTom

All time favorite: Anchor Steam (favorite since I started buying beer with a fake id).

Boddingtons is another favorite.


----------



## physiognomy

Tried many an ale, but I have to fall back on my home town favourite... Coopers Sparkling Ale.


----------



## NCatron

Impossible to pick a favorite, but if I narrow it down:

Favorite summer beer
Goose Island 312 Wheat Ale - Crisp and citrusy, excellent after yard work

Favorite winter beer
Bell's Expedition Stout - Imperial stout that pours like maple syrup


----------



## cricky101

Favorite domestic - Leinenkugels Big Butt Doppelbock or the local Schell's Firebrick

Favorite import - Haven't tried too many, but Finnegans and Murphy's Irish Stout stand out. A Corona on a warm day is tasty, too.

Favorite with a cigar: Usually don't drink beer with a cigar.


----------



## ncohafmuta

Heliofire said:


> Favorite domestic? Yuengling
> 
> Favorite import? Chimay blue label or Hoegaarden
> 
> Favorite with a cigar? I actually like Coke or Coke Zero more than beer


If you like Hoegaarden, try Avery's White Rascal.
It's hard for me to pick a fav., my memory isn't that good. Mostly Belgian stuff, Chimay Red, White Rascal, oh, and Fat Tire.

-Tony


----------



## davemo

Shiner Bock. I also love Fat Tire and Guinness.


----------



## john51277

My favorite is my homemade Hefe Weitzen. MMMMMMMMM, nothing beats the taste of homemade!!!!


----------



## wingedwheel

domestic-Leinenkugels Sunset Wheat
Import- New Castle:dr 
Cigar- Ashton Cabinet Pyrimd:ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY

I'm 18, so I "don't have" a favorite...

















that being said... it rhymes with Bam Ladams Hoston Bogger.


----------



## squid

physiognomy said:


> Tried many an ale, but I have to fall back on my home town favourite... Coopers Sparkling Ale.


One fine looking beer, I must say! Makes me thirsty just looking at it!


----------



## squid

Good thing we don't have to check the ID's of all those responding to this thread!!! I'd bet more than half would have fake ID's.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Ummmmmmm... no?:tu


----------



## FlyerFanX

NegativeTom said:


> All time favorite: Anchor Steam (favorite since I started buying beer with a fake id).
> 
> Boddingtons is another favorite.


Just picked these 2 up last weekend. Anchor Steam is now back to my favorite - had forgotten about it and it was hard to find around here.

Gotta get some tonight! :ss


----------



## yourchoice

Favorite domestic?
There are a lot of great micro brews that I've been liking. Smutteynose has a porter and lager that are great.

Favorite import?
Guinness - but I haven't had many imports that weren't mass produced.

Favorite with a cigar?
Samuel Adams Cream Stoudt.

Alright, I'm leaving for the liquor store! :al
Mental note: look for Chimay


----------



## TheDirector

Whistler Export Premium Lager...today :r


----------



## BamaDoc77

Sol


----------



## Finfan

mmmmmmmmmmmm beer. I used to love beer, dabbling in everything. Ive been on the south beach diet for the better part of the last year...so now its low carb (yech). but you get used to it, I guess <tears> the low carb shite I drink is Mich Ultra and Rock Green light.

Before this diet I never touched Mich or Rolling Rock

So Ill give my old favorites, when beer was beer and had flavor.

Spring/Summer: Urquell, Stella Artois

Fall/Winter: Guinness, Magic Hat, Long Trail


----------



## smokehouse

This Guinness that i am drinking taste real good.


----------



## ahova1906

Right now its Michelob Ultra Amber


----------



## muziq

Mmmmmm....good thread. Nice to see it again. 

Last night: Hacker-Pschorr Oktoberfest

Domestic: Real Brewery's Rio Blanco Pale Ale

Import: toss-up between Unibroue's Maudite and Terrible. The latter is for when I'm in need of a dark-as-molasses Belgian-styled ale, the former for something a tad lighter.


----------



## DParsons

Favorite import? Bass Pale Ale

Favorite domestic? Bud Lite

Favorite with a cigar? Camacho ***** with a Corona Lite (so far).


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Sometimes I wonder why the U.S. government makes everything fun have an age limit.

It's like an amusement park... the people on the rides are CLEARLY having fun, yet no... I cannot.


----------



## pistol

Favorite Domestic- Boulevard Pale Ale
Import- Warsteiner
W/Cigar- Boulevard Bully Porter


----------



## nein

My go to beer at the moment is Newcastle. Especially for with a cigar.


----------



## sonick

Domestic: Steelhead Extra Pale Ale
Import: Wychwood Hobgoblin Ale
Seasonal: Brookyln Brewery Post Road Pumpkin Ale
W/Cigar: Any & All


----------



## jbock

Domestic: Michelob Amber Bock
Import: Guinness

Best combo on earth: Black and Tan (Bass/Guinness)

With Cigar: Black and Tan


----------



## t'kay

Apparently dead guy dis me reaaslly goofd. i like dead guy it majes a smile and puke.:tu


----------



## Mr. Montecristo

Domestic: MGD
Import: Amstel Light


----------



## sporting

Domestic - Imports at the grocery store

Import - Bass Pale Ale


----------



## dayplanner

Most Sam Adams, Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, Fat tire, and Flying Fish:tu


----------



## Sandman

Guinness, Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, and any beer from Kalamazoo brewing company(AKA Bells Brewery).


----------



## Fitz

Domestic: Grant's perfect porter (microbrew out of Seattle, I believe)

Import: Depends on the type...
Pale: McEwans IPA
Ale: Belhaven, hands down
Porter: Old Peculiar
Stout: Guinness, of course...although Sam Smith's Oatmeal stout is a tasty treat as well.

With a Cigar: Belhaven


----------



## jitzy

Domestic- Sam Addams cream stout

Imported- Smithwicks

With cigar- Brooklyn brewery chocolate stout


----------



## salimoneus

good beer: Guinness, anything from Descheutes (especially MPPA)
piss beer: Tecate


----------



## solafid3

Domestic: Bud Light

Import: Heineken

Although I definitely wanna try that pop top that they showed in House


----------



## Fitz

FpDoc77 said:


> Any of the Great Lakes beers are good but my favorite hands down is
> 
> Holy Moses from Great Lakes Brewing company...with an orange slice.


The Eliot Ness is a tasty one as well.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

I tried a pint of York Brewery's _Centurion's Ghost Ale_ in Ye Olde Starre Inn, York last week. I think I have found my new favorite beer.

A most excellent brew, very tasty, rather strong (5.4%ABV). Sweet and malty with a nice bite.

_Mysteriously black in colour, with mahogany glows when seen against light; fluffy off-white beer head with good retention. Deeply caramely maltiness mixed with a profound flowery scent of Osmanthus fragrans, dried longan-fruits and smoky/roasty hints of black malts... balanced, slightly tilting towards the malty side but fragrant hops (with a bit of Goldings edge) help result in a nice, complex aroma._

~wl0307 on Beer Advocate.​
Fat chance finding it in Houston, unfortunately.


----------



## zhadum

Import- Guinness

Domestic- Goose Island Oatmeal Stout


----------



## dayplanner

I was on a Smithwicks and Newcastle kick for a while, now I'm drinking a lot of draft Guinness.


----------



## Mr. White

SigEpGF said:


> Favorite domestic? *None*
> 
> Favorite import? *Heineken*
> 
> Favorite with a cigar? *Heineken*


I would also like to try Murphy's Irish Stout but have had trouble finding it locally.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Domestics: Dogfish Head 60 (6% abv), 90 (9% abv), and 120 (20% abv) -minute IPAs (especially the 120 minute!), almost anything from Clipper City Brewing as well.

Imported: I really don't drink too many imports anymore, as I think Dogfish Head and Clipper City can rival pretty much anything out there by my tastes. If I had to choose, some Belgian brews I guess.


----------



## Cigar Lover 101

Domestic: Labatt Blue 40oz (I know a lot of people consider it the cheap beer, but I actually like it once in a while).

Import: Heineken in the 710 ml bottle sizes as I can't stand canned beers.

Another good import I've just recently tried is called Hackner & Psychnor (spelling is wrong but I can't remember the exact spelling).

It's a good beer to enjoy, not to get drunk off of. I usually have two of them once in a while. Any more than two is a bit much IMO. Kinda reminds me of a Hoegarden beer. Very light beer. I had it once with a cigar, not a good idea IMO.

Cigar Beer: Heineken 710 ml bottle. Of course it depends on what I'm smoking. Another good beer I had once that worked well was a Tuborg beer. I don't even drink Tuborg normally, only with a cigar once in a while.

All of my cigar logs I always keep track of what I drank with the cigar and if it worked well or not. Very handy.


----------



## fulloflead

Corona

.


----------



## JRedner

I don't really have a favorite beer per se just favorite styles and several breweries make beers I like in those styles. Porter, Baltic Porter, Imperial Stout, Double Stout, Stout, Dunkel, Bock, Dopplebock, Quads and most Strong Ales that fall short of being full on Barley WIne do it for me.

I also like more than a few fruit beers too especially New Glarus Raspberry and Cherry beers.


----------



## y0c

oh i had to dig this one up. my fav is rochefort trappistes 10 with close runners up:

double bastard ale
stone ruination IPA
samuel smiths oatmeal stout
annddd a great divide oak aged imperial stout..you know..just for good measure...god, i really love beer.


----------



## Smoked

y0c said:


> oh i had to dig this one up. my fav is rochefort trappistes 10 with close runners up:
> 
> double bastard ale
> stone ruination IPA
> samuel smiths oatmeal stout
> annddd a great divide oak aged imperial stout..you know..just for good measure...god, i really love beer.


I totally agree with the Double Bastard Ale. I love that!


----------



## gene

I also enjoy a room temp Malkers Mark with cigars (please- no watering down or adding to the perfection)


SigEpGF said:


> Favorite domestic?Guinness served by my domestic godess.
> 
> Favorite import?Guinness- I didn't know there werre any other imports
> 
> Favorite with a cigar?As I said before- Guinness


----------



## kjjm4

SigEpGF said:


> Favorite domestic? *Yuengling Lager*
> 
> Favorite import?*Guiness*
> 
> Favorite with a cigar?*Sam Adams Boston Lager or JW Dundee's Honey Brown*


All in all, I've rarely met up with a beer I didn't like. About the only ones I can think of are Miller Lite and Rolling Rock.


----------



## virginia_dave

My favorite that can be purchased is Newcastle Brown Ale

However I prefer several of the 9 I home brew (Each name has a special meaning to me), here is my list:

*Big Jake Brown Ale*

_If you love chocolate and beer you are in heaven_

_Irish Red Headed Amber Ale_
_All the Fight & Feistiness you expect from a Red Head_

_Dave's Wide bASS Ale_
_An English Pale Ale, only better than what the Brits make_

_Paula's Perfect Pilsner_
_A beer good enough to even satisfy your wife_

_My Little Baby Bock_
_This Goat has some kick. BEWARE!_

*Jeanne Scott Stout*

_Only the Brave and Strong should try this one_

_Pamunkey River Porter_
_Looks like Mud - Tastes Great!_

_SummerWalk Steamer Ale_
_The best of the West Coast, Right Here on the East Coast_

_KofC IPA_
_The Perfect Summer Drink, Or for a Directors Meeting_


----------



## jdean33442

Hrm, I would have to go with Style on this too. I've drank a lot of beer and brewed it too so it's a tough one.

Domestic would have to be Rogue Brewery though. Gotta give my PDX brothers love (and they make some damn good beer).

Import would be Belgians. Drink quite a bit of those. Certain Belgian styles go well with cigars.

Down here in california there is no good beer. Stone is the closest and to me it's a bottle of dog rocket spunk.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

ToddziLLa said:


> Domestic: Yuengling by a light-year
> Import: If you absolutely make me choose between Newcastle and Guinness, Newcastle
> w/Cigar: See above.


It really almost makes me shed a tear to think about how far you've come Todd! :tu


----------



## Junior

I’m probably get smacked around for this one. It is Michelob Ultra. It’s the only beer left I can drink. I believe I’m allergic to something in beer (probably the hops the stronger the beer the worse it is) so I have to stick to beer flavored water instead.


----------



## Hoplophile

jdean33442 said:


> Down here in california there is no good beer. Stone is the closest and to me it's a bottle of dog rocket spunk.


What about Anchor Brewing in S.F.? Some great beers come out of that place.


----------



## clampdown

Jefferson Reserve by Bluegrass Brewery. If anyone knows how I can pick up a case or 5 cases or more, i would be more then appreciative. Bombs might fly your way. :w


----------



## jdean33442

Anchor is ok. I've never had a beer that was inspiring but I've also not had one from them that made me gag.

I'm fickle when it comes to beer though. When it's hot nothing beats a real Czech pils or a strong IPA and in the Winter a triple-bock, stout, porter, etc.

My selection is either Budweiser, Coors or Wine cooler for the most part in SoCal. That's why I drink so many Belgian beers now (which isn't a bad thing).



Hoplophile said:


> What about Anchor Brewing in S.F.? Some great beers come out of that place.


----------



## badmonkey

Favorite domestic: would have to be Rogue Dead Guy Ale

Favorite import: right now has to be Ayinger's Ur-Weisse (i love a good dunkel weisse)

With a cigar: any good trappist in a chalice is good enough for me:al


----------



## daniel2001

Hobgoblin, brewed by Wychwood and Fraoch which is Scottish Heather ale. The Fraoch smells awful, but it tastes really good.


----------



## livwire68

This would have to be my favorite, brewed in Helena, Mt

Tartanic Strong Scottish Ale 
Blackfoot's Winter Seasonal Ale. A traditional Scottish-style Strong Ale. Dark copper in color, very full-bodied, smooth and sweet. Alcohol 7.75% by volume.

:al :al :al :al :al

http://www.blackfootriverbrewing.com/beers.html


----------



## Schecter30

Dogfish head chicory stout


----------



## lpsto99

Domestic: Long Trail Heffeweizen
Import: Most Heffe's 
With Cigar: Harpoon Munich Dark

Of course, if I am on a budget, when I am done washing my car with bud, I MIGHT wring the sponge into a cold glass.


----------



## Al_Samson

domestic: like imports alot more but it is probably high life
import: Labatt Blue, Guniess, Blue Moon
favorite with cigar: If it is a sweet cigar Blue Moon, but if not then Guniess


----------



## tnip23

jdean33442 said:


> Hrm, I would have to go with Style on this too. I've drank a lot of beer and brewed it too so it's a tough one.
> 
> Domestic would have to be Rogue Brewery though. Gotta give my PDX brothers love (and they make some damn good beer).
> 
> Import would be Belgians. Drink quite a bit of those. Certain Belgian styles go well with cigars.
> 
> Down here in california there is no good beer. Stone is the closest and to me it's a bottle of dog rocket spunk.


no good calif. beers, what about russian river?


----------



## superpelic

I live in Belgium, so my favorite beer changes every week.
For now it is rodenbach.
www.rodenbach.be


----------



## Puffin Fresh

tnip23 said:


> no good calif. beers, what about russian river?


Or AleSmith!


----------



## War Eagle

I'm no beer expert but I love some Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. Am I crazy liking this beer? I also really like Harpoon IPA.


----------



## newcigarz

War Eagle said:


> I'm no beer expert but I love some Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. Am I crazy liking this beer? I also really like Harpoon IPA.


Both decent beers IMHO. :tu


----------



## bigliver

1. Bear Republic Red Rocket Ale
2. Shipyard Import
3. Rogue Dead Guy Ale


----------



## petewho

SigEpGF said:


> Favorite domestic? *Smuttynose IPA*
> 
> Favorite import? *de Koninck*
> 
> Favorite with a cigar? *water*


-Pete


----------



## Bubba -NJ

I just finished a Westmalle Trappist Ale Tripel . Wow , 1 bottle and I'm zooming , a little too hoppy for me but there was this sort of nice caramelly flavor in the background . I have a feeling that I would like this ale better in the colder months , a little to heavy for a warm night . Good Belgian Ale and worth every penny of the $10 I paid for the 1 pint - 9 oz's . :tu


----------



## elderboy02

I like Blue Moon and Budweiser.


----------



## benjamin

rodenbach grand cru is the high water mark for me...i'm also fond of gulden draak, sam smith nut brown ale, and pretty much anything from victory brewery


----------



## milehighgolfer

All Colorado Microbrews!!

New Belgium - Fat Tire (actually everything they do is awesome)
Odells - 90 shilling
Breckenridge - Avalanche
Left Hand - Imperial Stout, Sawtooth Ale & Pale Ale
Avery Brewing - pale ale


non colorado microbrews
Newcastle
bud light
Guinness
Murphy's Stout


----------



## JonW

Favorite domestic? Sam Adams

Favorite import? *Weihenstephan *

Favorite with a cigar? *Weihenstephan*


----------



## ttours

Domestic - Natural Light, real mans beer

Import - Barron's Wattle Seed dark Ale

Cigar - Dark rich and full - any maduro



tt:cb


----------



## WarMace

Domestic - Killian's

Import - Guinness

With a cigar - Depends on the cigar. Warsteiner goes well with milder stuff. Guinness is great with anything medium bodied and up.


----------



## MickeyFinn

Allagash White
Das Gute Zirndorfer (Zirndorf, West Germany) I'm old school

But since my pay has dropped 25% its Coors Lite until I get my economic incentive check and that saves the day.


----------



## rick226

I like Anchor Steam and Redhook IPA.


----------



## pearson

An open one.


----------



## Moro

Domestic: Indio, hands down.

Imported: Depends, but between Guiness and Heineken

To pair with me stick: It also depends; but Bohemia's not bad


----------



## zamco17

Dogfish Head 90 min, and Avery Maharaja. Delicious IPAs


----------



## shvictor

I've been drinking a lot of Newcastle lately. I love it


----------



## Fumioso

Cooper's Best Extra Stout
Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout

and... 


wait for it...






GUINNESS!!


----------



## lenguamor

zamco17 said:


> Dogfish Head 90 min, and Avery Maharaja. Delicious IPAs


Dogfish ROCKS! The most innovative micro/craft brewery today.

And this is in release again right now:

I know everyone's tastes are different, but to me this is the ultimate expression of an IPA - possibly of beer, period.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

lenguamor said:


> Dogfish ROCKS! The most innovative micro/craft brewery today.
> 
> And this is in release again right now:
> 
> I know everyone's tastes are different, but to me this is the ultimate expression of an IPA - possibly of beer, period.


:tpd: My favorite.


----------



## dustinhayden

Sam Adams Light


----------



## macster

lenguamor said:


> Dogfish ROCKS! The most innovative micro/craft brewery today.
> 
> And this is in release again right now:
> 
> I know everyone's tastes are different, but to me this is the ultimate expression of an IPA - possibly of beer, period.


Now that will hold up well against ANY cigar!! Tons of sweet malts, hops and 21% abv.

One of the best sippin' beers ever brewed!


----------



## :eevis

Import: Guinness (Brings out the fine Irish in me)
Domestic: Probably Hop Devil by Victory

Favorite with a Cigar: Either Magic Hat #9 or Storm King Imperal Stout by Victory 
http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0WTefWl....11ed8aage&sigb=130a97dee&sigh=11a466ijc&tt=28http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0WTefi7....1q6nfoo6&sigi=11v7rhg72&sigb=12ru6i56f&tt=698


----------



## hotreds

Diet Coke.:bn


----------



## Theophilus

My favorites change with my mood. When I'm at the local sushi bar I love to have Kirin Ichiban with my sushi. However, if I'm just relaxing with a cold one I choose Bass Ale.


----------



## b128thopen

Humm, right now Retro Red on tap is hard to beat, but Sweetwater Georgia Brown is quickly becoming my favorite beer followed by Burning River - Pale Ale


----------



## volfan

I am now on a Saison DuPont kick because of Nicholas (corona gigante) and an I2PA from Rogue kick because I am a glutton for well-balanced hoppy beers.

scottie


----------



## rsamos

I like a lot of beers, but my favorite is probably Mackeson


----------



## InBetweenTheLines

1. Don't drink domestic, but if had to it would be Abita amber.
2. Two favorite's, Newcastle Brown Ale and Negra Modelo.
Either with a cigar are great, they are both really smooth, try one you may just find a new friend :2


----------



## The_Bombero

Domestic: Right now it''s Dogfish Head (Had it for the first time a couple weeks ago).

Import: St. Bernardus 60th Anniversary

Favorite with a cigar: It depends.


----------



## epyon26

the yeangling or gailic ale (local NC brew)
Fulers ESB
ANY above


----------



## Theophilus

InBetweenTheLines said:


> 1. Don't drink domestic, but if had to it would be *Abita amber*.
> 2. Two favorite's, Newcastle Brown Ale and Negra Modelo.
> Either with a cigar are great, they are both really smooth, try one you may just find a new friend :2


Now your talkin! Abita's from my neck of the woods. Ever tried Abita Wheat?


----------



## The_Bombero

As mentioned earlier, Dogfish head is outstanding! I've only had the 90 min. and Midas Touch but both were excellent. However, my all time favorite is probably St. Bernardus 60th Anniv. :dr Actually, any St. Bernardus is damn good! Highly recommend it!:tu


----------



## ambientboy

Leffe Dark!!










Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale










Anchor Bock

..and of course Guinness!


----------



## Theophilus

I now have a new favorite:




It's brewed at Mcmenamins in the Pacific Northwest. I had quite a few on my trip to Portland, OR while I was staying at Mcmenamins Edgefield hotel. Unfortunately you can only get them at a Mecmenamins pub.


----------



## lenguamor

Theophilus said:


> I now have a new favorite:
> 
> It's brewed at Mcmenamins in the Pacific Northwest. I had quite a few on my trip to Portland, OR while I was staying at Mcmenamins Edgefield hotel. Unfortunately you can only get them at a Mecmenamins pub.


McMenammins ROCKS! I like that they brew at each of their...I don't know, 100 thousand locations by now?!

My favorite is their Terminator Stout.


----------



## Waynegro-cl

Guinness, hands down!!


----------



## blindsmoke

Sam Adams for domestic.

Guiness for import.

Depends on the cigar.


----------



## Sully

Grolsch (i live in holland)
Aflighem blonde
Guinness usually, othertimes i drink a dark strong belgian beer called Kasteel, or i'll dring An Aflighem tripple


----------



## AirplaneSpin

Anderson Valley Winter Solstice.


----------



## stevefrench

_*LABATT 50 ALE*_ :tu


----------



## epyon26

Yengling, pa
fullers ESB, london
any cigar I can get in my mouth


----------



## Deucer

Lagunitas Imperial Stout

Bodingtons

I don't drink beer with cigars a whole lot... probly something dark


----------



## BDR

Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale
Sierra Nevada Summer Fest
Fat Tire


----------



## BlazinOrange

Alot of people are saying Killians is an import I am pretty sure its domestic and produced by Coor's.

Domestic: Leinenkugel or Yuengling

Import: Guiness so far but have others I want to try just cant find around here.

Also brewing your own beer looks interesting. Anyone try this? and how did it go/taste?


----------



## Jordan303

Domestic- We have a brewery here in toronto called mill st. They have an amazing ESB that I like. Shame they don't bottle it.

Import- Sam Adams

Cigar- Still new, they all taste similar

As for brewing your own beer. I have been doing it for a few years. There are 3 ways. 

1. Is a kit, it's basically a can of malted barley that you boil, add water, and ferment. Produces a fairly good product with very little work. Your looking at about 30 bucks for 55 bottles of beer.

2. Is a partial mash, similar to number 1 but the hops is real hops that you add to the boil (instead of it being in the can) you can control the flavour and outcome of the beer much better this way. It's a little more work but well worth it.

3.This is all grain, take about a full day and not to sure about it. I can't be bothered to be honest. It seams like to much work and the equiptment involved seams to out weight the cost. However this is how you produce the exact beer you want from start to finish.

You can bottle your brew in either plastic PET bottles, regular pop off bottles, and my preffered grolsh bottles. 

But (and this is what I have) for best results, you can keg your beer. Yes thats right, beer on tap that you made. Well worth the investment and time.

As for the brew, I must say I have a hard time purshasing beer since I can make it myself to exactly what I like for a fraction of the cost. Friends and familly agree. The one downside is it goes to damn quick. 

For a startup cost your looking at about 200 bucks for equiptment (if you go all out) but can do it for 100 fairly easilly.

The kegging system will run you another 200 bucks (which is great cause bottleing in a PITA). If anyone has question please feel free to pm me. I might not know much about cigars but I do know my beer. 

Lastly I will gladly bottle up some of my brew if there's any left for people in the GTA wanting to try homebrew for the first time.

Is it well worth the time and money? To each is their own but the nicest thing about it is handing someone a homebrew and them asking for another pint or 2. Something to be proud of, after all you made your own beer.


----------



## Tredegar

Favorite beers:

On Tap: Sam Adams
Bottle: Miller High Life

I usually don't like to drink when I smoking a cigar. I find that it masks the flavor of the cigar and I really get a feel for it.


----------



## BlazinOrange

Jordan sounds like you know your stuff. Do you use the partial mash method? If so, do you use the recipe kits? And, does it taste better than most beers you can purchase? I was thinking about throwing the money down and purchasing a kit. I just recieved a scholarship too so I feel like buying something for myself haha.

Also do you transfer to a 2nd fermenter or not?


----------



## Jordan303

Blazin
I use a partial mash method as its pretty simple, and yes with a little practice you can produce things just as good if not better then in stores. A kit however such as coopers will still produce a great product. The only downside is that there is a sediment left at the bottom of the bottle. So you must decant a bottle into a glass (unless you keg). As for the secondary fermentation that is a widely debated topic. Some say everything that had to get done in primary is done and you can "secondary" in the bottle and keg. My preference is to rack to the secondary (rack is a fancy term for transfer) as i think the beer lying on the sediment will tain the flavour. I have no science or even testing that's just the way I see it.

Suprisingly there is a great video to watch Alton Brown did a video from good eats. He has just the basics which can easilly get you by. He does a partial mash and shows how simple it really is. The only hard part is learning what to use when. However a good beer forum will have tons of good recipes that takes all the guess work out of it.

As for equiptment. I have a 6.5gal plastic primary fermenter and 5 glass 5gal carboys. But you can easilly get by with just 2 plastic food grade buckets. 2 spigots, some vinyl tubing, and a airlock and you'll be all set, just dont forget bottles.

Heads up my first beer turned out sour, my second was way to bitter. My third was great and that didnt last long. I guess it's like smoking a pipe, after a few times it's easy, fun, cost effective, and a great hobby.

I don't want to steal from this thread tho, let's get back on topic (unless you guys consider this on topic). If not then please pm me. I'd be glad to help.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Having a Ruination IPA by Stone right now. It's pretty darn good.

However, it can't touch the DFH 90 Minute IPA in my opinion. Surprisingly enough, the black horse in the race, Clipper City Heavy Seas Loose Cannon Hop^3 Ale also kicks Ruination's butt IMO.


----------



## Fistville

Chimay Red.


----------



## rx2010

Boddington's Pub Ale
Shiner Spezial Leicht
Bristol's Mass Transit Ale (CO Springs)
Budweiser Select
Red Stripe


----------



## rx2010




----------



## designwise1

Abita Turbodog


----------



## crazyhorse67

Shiner Bock, best product any German Czech Texan Farmer ever produced. (the hefeweizen is good too)


----------



## gvarsity

rx2010 said:


>


Love the Murphys glass. They have some of the best live shows.

Favorite beers for me

Guiness 
Tuborg
Great Lakes Brewing Company Burning River Pale Ale
Three Floyds Alpha King
Bells Oberon 
Bells Amber
Paulaner Hefe Weisen 1/2 Liter Bottles
Lake Louis Pale Ale
Sol with a lime on hot summer days.

Ahhh Beer proof that god loves us and wants us to be happy.


----------



## Cigary

SigEpGF said:


> Favorite domestic? Miller
> 
> Favorite import? Pacifico/ Xingo
> 
> Favorite with a cigar?


 Caffreys which they don't sell in the US anymore


----------



## Bruzee

1) Fat Tire
2) Red Hook
3) Firestone
4) Heiniken


----------



## rx2010

tried Turbodog tonight, very nice


----------



## Les Paul

Some of my favorites:

1) Guinness
2) Bell's Oberon
3) Killian's Irish Red
4) Labatt Blue
5) Molson Canadian


----------



## :eevis

Cold


----------



## levinmiester

5thDan said:


> Favorite domestic? Sam Adams or Corona


I thought corona was imported?

Domestic : Yuengling Lager, the only domestic beer that i don't hate, well Boston lager is good too i guess 

Import : Old Speckled Hen or Newcastle brown ale.

fat tire is good, anyone else here despise dogfish?
oh and by the way, the boddington's looks tasty, never seen it in liquor stores around here though.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Right now I can't get enough....


----------



## rx2010

levinmiester said:


> I thought corona was imported?
> 
> Domestic : Yuengling Lager, the only domestic beer that i don't hate, well Boston lager is good too i guess
> 
> Import : Old Speckled Hen or Newcastle brown ale.
> 
> fat tire is good, anyone else here despise dogfish?
> oh and by the way, the boddington's looks tasty, never seen it in liquor stores around here though.


it's fairly widely carried here. Try a World Market if you have one, or just a really big liquor store. Chances are they'll have it.


----------



## alita535

dos eqis


----------



## Cigar Lover 101

(In No Particular Order)

Hacker Psychorr Weiss
Hoegaarden (On Tap Only)
Sapporo
Edelweiss
Kilkenny (On Tap Only)
Ochakovo Lager
Heineken
Erdinger (Light & Dark Are Both Good)


----------



## Wigg

a 40 of old E, 
or mickey's... oh wait, that was when i was in High school

hands down,
sierra nevada pale ale..love the stuff


----------



## jamesb3

Guinness, before I quit.


----------



## redrockeyes

Domestic= Coors Light
Import- Guniess Love the darkness
With Cigar- Any will do, love smoking cigars so I will drink what is there. Most often Coors Light or Landshark by Jimmy Buffet


----------



## _mo

yuengling lager


----------



## kayaker

Ahhhh... too many to count but some of the stand outs are:

Guiness (apparently we get the best Guisness on tap in NA)
Erics Red (locally made here in St. John's)
Innis and Gunn (an oak aged beer from Scotland)

I usually like a beer with lots of taste and some meat on its bones, but one of my easy drinking go to beers is Labatt's Lite. 
:al


----------



## TomHagen

Bell's Beer from Michigan.

Specifically:Any of their Stout.


----------



## CohibaMan

_Favorite domestic?_ Currently, James Ready 5.5.
_
Favorite import?_ Import? If only my last name was Rockefeller.

_ Favorite with a cigar?_ Well seeing as I'm too cheap to buy anything more then a buck a beer prolly something reminiscent of swamp water.......

:tu


----------



## nasa25

CohibaMan said:


> _Favorite domestic?_ Currently, James Ready 5.5.
> _
> Favorite import?_ Import? If only my last name was Rockefeller.
> 
> _ Favorite with a cigar?_ Well seeing as I'm too cheap to buy anything more then a buck a beer prolly something reminiscent of swamp water.......
> 
> :tu


you like the ready eh? I had it for the first time last weekend at a party....its decent.

My fave domestic is brava......$26 for a 24 and tastes better than Corona IMO.

Fave import......maybe Stella.

Fave with a cigar......either Creemore Springs or Lowenbrau


----------



## gtsetgo

Magic Hat Hocus Pocus


----------



## RevSmoke

Favorite domestic? New Glarus - Spotted Cow

Favorite import? Guiness Stout

Favorite with a cigar? Either one works well with a cigar.


----------



## Buddha024

Wow, this is actually very hard for me. But if I have to choose I would say:

Domestic: Yuengling

Import: Blue Moon

Favorite with a Cigar: Leinenkugel (although either of the above would work too)

:ss :w  :ss **I need a beer-drinking Smiley**


----------



## kayaker

Buddha024 said:


> too)
> **I need a beer-drinking Smiley**


:alCan you make the purple bottle (wine) brownish?


----------



## Rudder

Free
Free
Free


----------



## dannysguitar

Buddha024 said:


> Wow, this is actually very hard for me. But if I have to choose I would say:
> 
> Domestic: Yuengling
> 
> Import: Blue Moon
> 
> Favorite with a Cigar: Leinenkugel (although either of the above would work too)
> 
> :ss :w :ss **I need a beer-drinking Smiley**


I thought Blue Moon was made by Coors and was a domestic. I could be wrong tho, but I thought it was brewed in Tennessee or something like that...


----------



## acrispy1

My new favorite beer is Blue Moon with a slice of orange, great brew.


----------



## pipermacbean

Domestic- Yuengling _Premium (only available in Pa... when my stash runs out I switch to Genny Cream Ale)_

Import- Guinness

W/ Cigar- Guinness again


----------



## rx2010

Wigg said:


> a 40 of old E,
> or mickey's... oh wait, that was when i was in High school


Old E and Mickey's aren't too shabby for 2 bucks


----------



## JRLG

Domestic- Sam Adams, miller light

Import- Dos Equis

W/ Cigar-pyramid apricot ale

-----drinking right now a Costco 30 pack of Sam Adams Oktoberfest, gotta love the early stocking of a October beer in September :al


----------



## macster

Come on Gorillas!! Shake it up a bit and REALLY explore the delicious world of craft beers. There are SOOOO MANY fantastic domestic breweries right here in the good 'ol U.S. that make superb beers.

So put down those mediocre (at best) Heinies, Becks, Guiness, MillerCoorsBud Lights(they could all be the same beer flavored water as far as I can see). Start digging through the beer shelves and trying the truly grreat beers here in the U.S. such as Bells, Victory, Weyerbacher, Stone, Alesmith, Great Divide, Port Brewing, Founders, Unibroue, just to name a very few.

In addition, if you so desire imports the world of Belgian Ales is also limitless. True, a bit more expensive, but some truly world-class beers.

Some great info and beer reviews can be had on www.beeradvocate.com or www.ratebeer.com.

Have fun and explore!! :tu


----------



## Rev2010

I'm a beer connoisseur more than anything else  I have so many favorite beers it's ridiculous. But, I do have a "top" beer and that is Franziskaner Hefe-Weisse - in 16.9 oz bottles or on tap - 12oz is ok but seems to suffer from either being in green bottles or bottle conditioning in 12oz size bottles.

Anyhow, some of my other favorite beers, which I hate to list cause I always forget very important ones!:

Schneider Weisser - all types
Paulaner Weisse
Fullers - all types
Samuel Smith - all types but the Nut Brown Ale
Ommegang -all types
Hoegaarden - all types
Jever Pils
Boddingtons
Asahi
Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin Ale
Dogfishhead Punkin' Ale
Fosters in 25oz can - yes Fosters... deal with it! 
La Fin Du Monde - and most other Unibroue beers
Theakston Old Peculiar

And man.... the list goes on and on so I'll stop here! 



Rev.


----------



## Alyks

Nothing beats a Guinness for me, but a close second is a microbrew beer called Camaron's Cream Ale.


----------



## kgraybill

I quit the real stuff 15 years ago on my wedding day but I still enjoy Becks N/A every day.


----------



## Soulpatch73

Jeff said:


> _Favorite domestic?_ *Havn't discovered it yet.*
> 
> _Favorite import?_ *Murphy's Irish Stout*
> 
> _Favorite with a cigar?_ *Caffrey's*


I second the Murphy's and Caffrey's, good call

My favorite domestic is Michelob Amber Bock


----------



## GarlicBreath

Any IPA.

Sierra Nevada, Victory, Church Brew Works, Dogfish Head, etc
I'm not picky when it comes to the brand, I'm just happy they have it.
:al


----------



## Scott W.

Domestic- Victory Prima Pils
Import- Old Speckled Hen
Cigar- Aventinus Schneider Weisse

:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Scott W.

Rev2010 said:


> I'm a beer connoisseur more than anything else  I have so many favorite beers it's ridiculous. But, I do have a "top" beer and that is Franziskaner Hefe-Weisse - in 16.9 oz bottles or on tap - 12oz is ok but seems to suffer from either being in green bottles or bottle conditioning in 12oz size bottles.
> 
> Anyhow, some of my other favorite beers, which I hate to list cause I always forget very important ones!:
> 
> Schneider Weisser - all types
> Paulaner Weisse
> Fullers - all types
> Samuel Smith - all types but the Nut Brown Ale
> Ommegang -all types
> Hoegaarden - all types
> Jever Pils
> Boddingtons
> Asahi
> Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin Ale
> Dogfishhead Punkin' Ale
> Fosters in 25oz can - yes Fosters... deal with it!
> La Fin Du Monde - and most other Unibroue beers
> Theakston Old Peculiar
> 
> And man.... the list goes on and on so I'll stop here!
> 
> Rev.


Holy Ch*t!! Someone who drinks more than I do. Good picks Rev.


----------



## Codename47

Kauno "Pilies Premium" (Lithuanian)
Krusovice(Chech)
Edelweiss Snowfresh(very unique taste.Austria. With herbs from Alps)
EKU Schwarzbier (Germany)
Beck's (my favourite one, Germany)


----------



## Quick_nick

I am a bit of a beer lover. I enjoy finding exotic and different beers to try and comapre with each other. However i won't pound a 12 pack of keystone at a BBQ. i feel beer should be enjoyed like a pipe or cigar and somewhat sparingly. 

My favs right now are:

Anchor Steam
Firestone DBA
Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout
Belhaven Scotish Ale
Duchy English Ale
Chimay's Red Label is also very good.

Favorite beer with a pipe is Anchor Steam.


----------



## BHowe

Ok, so I'm a big newbie in the stogie world, but I've been drinking and trying new beers since the day I was old enough. I just love the stuff. I'm currently really cutting back as I am trying to be skinny again, but it's not really working out.

So here's just a little list.

Mexican : Pacifico in the bottle with a lime, and pretty much anything else as long as there is a lime and a little salt involved.

Quantity : Natural Light, Bud light, Keystone, or yes you guessed Miller High Life

All time favorite : New Belgium's Fat Tire Amber Ale

Other notable's, Monty Python's Holy Ale, Old Spekled Hen, Hoegarden, Fanzi, Spaten Premium, Almost anything Ocotober Fest.

I try to keep a new to me 6er of some American Micro Brew in the fridge every week. I love Full Sail Brewing companies stuff especially the LTD line.

Hoooorraay Beeer.


----------



## csbrewfisher

I don't have a favorite, I have favorites...

Guinness
Sam Adams: Lager, Irish Red, Honey Porter, Black Ale
Sierra Nevada PA
Bristol Laughing Lab
New Belgium 1554
Corsendonk Pater

Of course, I'm always willing to try something new. As long as it's not yellow. Or has the words lite or light on the label. Or comes in a can.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

levinmiester said:


> fat tire is good, anyone else here despise dogfish?


What don't you like about DFH? They make an awful lot of different brews for anyone to be able to say that.


----------



## spectrrr

it's a little tricky to find, but I LOVE LOVE LOVE the *Pyramid Apricot Weizen.* Incredibly rich body and flavor in a beer thats a solid medium strength. just a hint of apricot, nothing sweet or overpowering, more it seems that the apricot is what gives it the incredibly complex and full body.


----------



## DonCarlos

My absolute favourite is Nøgne ø Imperial Ale. Anyone tried it?


----------



## macster

DonCarlos said:


> My absolute favourite is Nøgne ø Imperial Ale. Anyone tried it?


*You've got one expensive beer palate my friend!!*


----------



## snowboardin58

Domestic: Founders Centennial Pale Ale

Import: Foster's Special Bitter or Newcastle Brown Ale

With a cigar: Dos Equis Special Lager


----------



## Jimbo14

Favorite American: Miller Geniune Draft

Favorite Domestic (Australia): Holgate Mt Macedon Ale

Favorite import: Asahi (Japaneese)

Favorite Beer with Cigar: Probably Miller Geniune Draft because it is very crisp.


----------



## jeromy

i love almost everything made by www.fullsailbrewing.com/ Some times its hard to find in this great state of mine, ~Utah~


----------



## wrinklenuts

jeromy said:


> i love almost everything made by www.fullsailbrewing.com/ Some times its hard to find in this great state of mine, ~Utah~


You have very very good taste my friend. They are my favorites......every one of them.


----------



## MrMoJoe

This time of year I'm partial to the Octoberfest offerings (Samuel Adams and Paulaner are both excellent) as well as a good Amber Ale like Highland Gaelic.


----------



## SledZeppelin

My favorite beer has to be Leinenkuegel. The Honey Weiss is amazing but impossible to get on the west coast, so I have to "settle" for their Sunset Wheat. You owe it to yourself to try a "Leiney"

I also find that a good stout like Guiness goes well with a 'gar.


----------



## JE3146

Jolly Pumpkin - Calabaza Blanca

Belgian White, aged in oak barrels... refermented in the bottle. It comes out nearly champagned with a dry finish and tastes lightly of orange. Absolutely amazing beer and highly drinkable at ~4.5%


----------



## JE3146

jeromy said:


> i love almost everything made by www.fullsailbrewing.com/ Some times its hard to find in this great state of mine, ~Utah~


They just came out with a Doppelbock. I picked up 2 bottles. Thing I love about Full Sail is the fact that their beer is not only great, but it's affordable.

The LTD 01 and Prodigal Sun IPA are two of my faves from the Full Sail lineup.


----------



## jeromy

JE3146 said:


> They just came out with a Doppelbock. I picked up 2 bottles. Thing I love about Full Sail is the fact that their beer is not only great, but it's affordable.
> 
> The LTD 01 and Prodigal Sun IPA are two of my faves from the Full Sail lineup.


The state controled stores (Utah) did not get much of the doppelbock in. We bought what we could. It did not last long... good stuff.


----------



## Snake Hips

I don't drink enough beer to really have a favorite, but I've liked Beck's, Peroni and some of the local London ales best. Stella Artois isn't bad, but I couldn't get enough Greene King (IPA or Abbott Ale) in London...oh boy...


----------



## 1977topps

Rolling Rock


----------



## drat

macster said:


> Come on Gorillas!! Shake it up a bit and REALLY explore the delicious world of craft beers. There are SOOOO MANY fantastic domestic breweries right here in the good 'ol U.S. that make superb beers.
> 
> So put down those mediocre (at best) Heinies, Becks, Guiness, MillerCoorsBud Lights(they could all be the same beer flavored water as far as I can see). Start digging through the beer shelves and trying the truly grreat beers here in the U.S. such as Bells, Victory, Weyerbacher, Stone, Alesmith, Great Divide, Port Brewing, Founders, Unibroue, just to name a very few.
> 
> In addition, if you so desire imports the world of Belgian Ales is also limitless. True, a bit more expensive, but some truly world-class beers.
> 
> Some great info and beer reviews can be had on www.beeradvocate.com or www.ratebeer.com.
> 
> Have fun and explore!! :tu


I've been on Beer Advocate for a little while now, but mainly spend my time on the homebrewing board there. I'm definitely bordering on beer snob, and only got into cigars because they often go very well with a good craft beer...

Favorite domestic (at the moment): Dogfishhead Palo Santo
Favorite Import: Duvel
Favorite with a cigar: Every last one of them...


----------

